# My swash plate design



## LCT (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry the quality isn't too good. Hopefully from this picture you get the basic idea that is in my head. I intend to add another much smaller piston that will actually act as a pump. Hopefully, after running the steam through a radiator, I'll pump the water back into my boiler.




A roller bearing will go at the top to cut down on friction. I may have to cut a groove into the swash plate to make the bearing turn as the engine goes around.




The timing will all be handled by troughs cut into the center shaft. I figure I'll make them small at first, then lengthen them later to get a good power to efficency ratio.




There's a tempkin bearing at the bottom that keeps the shaft from being pushed out of the engine, and a roller bearing will be at the top.
I'm hoping this is a very compact and powerful engine.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 23, 2008)

LCT,

That is a very similar design to a hydraulic swashplate motor used on helicopters for rotating the head and parking the blades (not while flying of couse), diminutive size, massive power.

Bogs


----------



## LCT (Jul 23, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> LCT,
> 
> That is a very similar design to a hydraulic swashplate motor used on helicopters for rotating the head and parking the blades (not while flying of couse), diminutive size, massive power.
> 
> Bogs



That's very good to hear. Obviously I borrowed the concept from other pictures I've seen, but I really don't have a clue about how much power/effeciency I can expect. Mostly, I'm shooting for simple to build, lightweight, high power. I'm confident in the light weight, and simple to build. I guess I won't know about the rest until I build it.


----------



## Cedge (Jul 23, 2008)

LCT
The swash plate engine is something I've made previous inquiries on. It's on my list of future projects, albeit behind a couple of longer term builds. John shared a great video of a running swash plate engine on another thread, somewhere on the board. Perhaps he can repost the link. 

I'll be watching your progress with great interest. I love it when someone else removes the stumps in a field that I'm eventually gonna be plowing.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=845.0

If you can get hold of a surplus Mk 48 torpedo, those used a swashplate engine.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swashplate_engine

http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/MUSEUM/POWER/unusualICeng/axial-ICeng/axial-IC.htm


Bogs


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 23, 2008)

Google patent search for "swashplate torpedo" yields a number of fascinating drawings. Some of the patents are held by the US Secretary of the Navy.

This link gets you the search: http://www.google.com/patents?q=swashplate+torpedo&lr=&sa=N&start=10

Cheers,

BW


----------

